# Do you even jewce?



## PillarofBalance (Nov 17, 2015)

Is anyone here even running anything? Seems like everyone is in pct or a cruise... 

What's everyone on? What's planned?


----------



## Pinkbear (Nov 18, 2015)

#team natty

****ing cheaters


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 18, 2015)

250/wk te currently I plan on jumping to 500 and adding 100 drol ed for a good while maybe even going up to a G of test half way through but it's been over a year since the last time I was "enhanced"


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 18, 2015)

Just cruise for now, recovering from surgery


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 18, 2015)

400 Mg Test C / 400 Mg Tren E

Cals just slightly above maintenance (recomping after a bulk).


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Is anyone here even running anything? Seems like everyone is in pct or a cruise...
> 
> What's everyone on? What's planned?



Ask tren. Even when he's cruising, he's blasting


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 18, 2015)

a whopping 20mg of test c 

no more cycles for me...................................................................................but I'm ok with it


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 18, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Ask tren. Even when he's cruising, he's blasting



Hahahaha 

He knows what I'm running, he prescribed it.


----------



## SirSwolls (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm recomping... Kinda... Lol
400mg/wk Test E
600mg/wk deca
600mg/wk EQ
5iu/day hgh
.25mg Caber/2x week
Arimidex


----------



## Milo (Nov 18, 2015)

Finished PCT last week from Test, NPP. Great cycle but I drug it out too long.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh shit new guy said the "c" word...


I'm on 1.3g of shit. Not exactly what I planned for a 2nd cycle but yolo. Ain't even on the orals yet.


----------



## bronco (Nov 18, 2015)

Haven't use anything since August and my blood pressure is still fuked. Nothing planned till everything is under control


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 18, 2015)

Was gunna run a winter bulk but decided I'm gunna pick up some hgh and wait till spring to run a cut I'll bulk natty for the winter


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 18, 2015)

Nothing and I'm still jacked and Sexy


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 18, 2015)

Currently running:

Deer antler velvet
Velvet bean extract
Creatine
BCAA
Mass gainer 


Not for beginners obviously, but a great cycle for those looking to get ripped or die trying.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 18, 2015)

Had to drop the tribulus and horny goat weed, had anger issues.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 18, 2015)

Does that deer antler stuff really do anything I thought it was just placebo


----------



## snake (Nov 18, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> Does that deer antler stuff really do anything I thought it was just placebo



Didn't help the deer.

Actually those antlers were the cause of death for the one I gave 2 more blowholes a few weeks ago.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Nov 18, 2015)

i think the deer antler velvet I got is garbage. I've taken half the bottle and no antlers yet to speak of.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 18, 2015)

snake said:


> Didn't help the deer.
> 
> Actually those antlers were the cause of death for the one I gave 2 more blow jobs a few weeks ago.



Beastiality is not condoned on SI


----------



## DF (Nov 18, 2015)

Getting my blood work Thursday.  If all looks good next week starts my blast.
100/600/750/200.  Drol/Deca/Test/Mast.


----------



## Seeker (Nov 18, 2015)

DF said:


> Getting my blood work Thursday.  If all looks good next week starts my blast.
> 100/600/750/200.  Drol/Deca/Test/Mast.



Yummy! I'm so jelly


----------



## Shane1974 (Nov 18, 2015)

600 mg Test Cyp EW....8 weeks in, 8 more weeks to go.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 18, 2015)

Gonna run hulk and zeigler cycles combined into one. 
3 gs test
4 gs deca
2 gs tren
And no orgasms. All for 45 weeks.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 18, 2015)

For reals though that natty shit I talked about a while ago was a stupid idea. Thinking about running a gram of test with something else.


----------



## bvs (Nov 18, 2015)

test 250 and tren 350. had some var that i think was actually winny so i dropped it pretty quick


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2015)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Currently running:
> 
> Deer antler velvet
> Velvet bean extract
> ...



Pussy, :32 (17):


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2015)

bvs said:


> test 250 and tren 350. had some var that i think was actually winny so i dropped it pretty quick



That's ****ed up on the var winny bullshit.

If made in liquid it's easy to tell but not in tabs or caps.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 18, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Gonna run hulk and zeigler cycles combined into one.
> 3 gs test
> 4 gs deca
> 2 gs tren
> And no orgasms. All for 45 weeks.



No internal organ after either lol.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm just "cruising" on 700mg trenA, 350 testP, 525 Mast PW.
Next blast will be 1g testE, 800 trenE, 700 EQ.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 18, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> #team natty
> 
> ****ing cheaters




x2...... I honestly miss pinning and night sweats


#teamnatty

#nattyforlife

#supergay

#thisblows


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2015)

200mg test e


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 18, 2015)

750 Test, 600 EQ, 300 Tren Ace. Holidays nigcka! Gotta put those extra cals to work


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 18, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> For reals though that natty shit I talked about a while ago was a stupid idea. Thinking about running a gram of test with something else.



2 grams of test and a gram of Deca was fun.


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm thinking of running 600 test e, 600 deca, with dbol during the peak.  Not sure yet.  I cut 26lbs since my last cycle, been off since July.  Just working out and trying to lose another 5-10lbs. but dying to bulk up too.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 18, 2015)

2 grams wk test E
900 mgs wk TrenA 
600 mgs wk EQ
6 iu GH ed

Caber on hand

7000 cals ed

Lift and eat like it's my last day alive!


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 18, 2015)

GYMBRAT said:


> 2 grams wk test E
> 900 mgs wk TrenA
> 600 mgs wk EQ
> 6 iu GH ed
> ...



Jesus Christ that's a stupid amount of gear.  How do you keep sides at bay??


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 18, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Jesus Christ that's a stupid amount of gear.  How do you keep sides at bay??


And where the hell does all the oil go lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 18, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Gonna run hulk and zeigler cycles combined into one.
> 3 gs test
> 4 gs deca
> 2 gs tren
> And no orgasms. All for 45 weeks.



I'm pretty sure this is what cobra was just on a few months ago. No Bullshit.


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 18, 2015)

GYMBRAT said:


> 2 grams wk test E
> 900 mgs wk TrenA
> 600 mgs wk EQ
> 6 iu GH ed
> ...



BTW your handle reminds me of a lifting 12 year old girl.  Gym brat? Da fuk is that shit? Are you really a brat? Lmao


----------



## widehips71 (Nov 18, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> And where the hell does all the oil go lol



Seriously dude must be using like 10ml syringes


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 18, 2015)

lots of muscletech stuff i dont even want to mention in public


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 18, 2015)

I wanted to run a cycle but everyone was out of everything, saying some guy Tren4Life cleared them out.........................maybe next year.


----------



## Dex (Nov 18, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Jesus Christ that's a stupid amount of gear.  How do you keep sides at bay??



I don't know about the others, but I have read studies of 600mg/daily (over 4g a week) of Test C with great results after 12weeks. I am not sure if they followed up with a longitudinal study to see about the side effects.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 18, 2015)

Dex said:


> I don't know about the others, but I have read studies of 600mg/daily (over 4g a week) of Test C with great results after 12weeks. I am not sure if they followed up with a longitudinal study to see about the side effects.



Is this sarcasm?

You've seen an actual scientific study where humans were given 600mg of testosterone daily?!?!


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 18, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> BTW your handle reminds me of a lifting 12 year old girl.  Gym brat? Da fuk is that shit? Are you really a brat? Lmao



Your avi reminds me of a 12 yr old boy do u even lift BRO, LMFAO...kids these days!!!


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 18, 2015)

Gotta use like a man not a boy guys come on, you wanna play in the big boy sandbox u best become a man 

The oil disperses easily if u know how to rotate your injection areas, hope the fuk u guys do rotate?


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 18, 2015)

GYMBRAT said:


> Your avi reminds me of a 12 yr old boy do u even lift BRO



LOL Yep and guess what I'm not on shit and your blurry flip phone photo you look like a dude who has more fat than muscle. Yeah we all can take rhat pose you made to look jacked , it's the kissy face photo that fat chick's take to make them look skinny in their Facebook profile pics. Lmao prove me wrong if this isn't true.  I'll be waitng for a new pic.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 18, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> LOL Yep and guess what I'm not on shit and your blurry flip phone photo you look like a dude who has more fat than muscle. Yeah we all can take rhat pose you made, it's the kiss face photo fat chick's take to make them look skinny in their Facebook profile pics. Lmao



I'd enjoy showing u around a gym kid  i'll grab a few photos of myself during stage prep

You could ride on the back of my Harley with the rest of my crews bitches LOL


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 18, 2015)

Cool I'll be waiting jewcebrat.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 18, 2015)

I actually like that handle, I created this handle when I was first on the boards in the 90's. The "GYM RAT" name was already taken on Musclenexus way back when...


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 18, 2015)

Nah I use the same needle hole every time. Keeps it simple.


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 18, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Nah I use the same needle hole every time. Keeps it simple.



Same here and with my 11 year old 18g


----------



## atticus84 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm going to start my first cycle with Deca. Not sure on how much yet. I'm thinking something like 500mg Test E and 500mg  Decca for 16 weeks. I've done several test only cycles but I'm ready to step it up.  What do you guys think about my dosages?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 18, 2015)

atticus84 said:


> I'm going to start my first cycle with Deca. Not sure on how much yet. I'm thinking something like 500mg Test E and 500mg  Decca for 16 weeks. I've done several test only cycles but I'm ready to step it up.  What do you guys think about my dosages?



It's fine. I'm guessing you know all about you're A/I and if you're cycling pct as well. Let's hope so.


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 18, 2015)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm on a Creatine cycle right now.

Beyond that, #teamnatty until Jan 1.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 18, 2015)

deadlift666 said:


> Well that escalated quickly.



Ladies and gentlgays, welcome to...


----------



## mickems (Nov 18, 2015)

I think Herm and Gymbrat should settle it with some good, old fashioned, UG style, wrestling.          
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2238


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 18, 2015)

mickems said:


> I think Herm and Gymbrat should settle it with some good, old fashioned, UG style, wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pulled that from your personal stash eh?


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 18, 2015)

HOLY FUUUUK that's a horrible "pic of the year" right thurrr


----------



## Yaya (Nov 18, 2015)

Gymbrat looks like a beast


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Nov 18, 2015)

I haven't blasted since the end of last year, have just been trt all this year so far.  

Planning on running dbol/deca(or npp)/test and MAYBE some Mast if I can afford it.  Looking to start in a month or so.


----------



## justbecool1234 (Nov 18, 2015)

Week 7 of 500/500 test/eq

Stopped 40mg/ed dbol.  Did six weeks

Now just test/eq to week 16

Then two weeks of test 

Then hcg, clomid, nolva

dealing with some rough pip and night sweats but I feel great in the gym!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 18, 2015)

Pretty basic winter thing for me, Some test and npp.....yeah I live on the edge.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 18, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Beastiality is not condoned on SI



Sheep aren't considered beasts.....just saying.


----------



## basskiller (Nov 19, 2015)

nada//////////////


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 19, 2015)

basskiller said:


> nada//////////////



Big Basskilla what's up brutha! Good to see ya!


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm chomping at the bit for all of my OT to be over with. then I am going back to TE and TA for a while. for now though just some junk from epharm and prototype. not sure if it works.


----------



## bsw5 (Nov 19, 2015)

Getting ready to start my first cycle. Will do 500 test cyp a week. Will probably go 16 weeks. Really excited.


----------



## AjSam (Nov 24, 2015)

Worked to get my trt protocol dialed in over the last 6 months. Finally there! BW in 3 weeks to make the doc happy. Hopefully then move to every 6 months on labs. Next year I'll be looking to put back on half of what I've lost, about 20'lbs would be great with a little help. Ok, new goal set!


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 24, 2015)

Four weeks of Dbol 50mg ed
twenty (or so) weeks 600mg Test C and 400mg Deca
.5 mg arimidex mon/wed/fri


----------



## mickems (Nov 24, 2015)

trt---100mg test c/ 100mg tren e wkly.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 24, 2015)

mickems said:


> trt---100mg test c/ 100mg tren e wkly.



i plan to do this soon.

how are the gains??  i dont expect much, but even a lil tren should do a decent amount.....??


----------

